# My new garden April 2013



## Beruriah

Hi,
I don't know about you, but I love looking at the photos of everyone's gardens in various stages of emergence. So I thought I'd add mine to the mix.









It's a bit messy at the moment. The garbage cans you can see have potatoes planted in them. The mess in the far left corner is a hoop house that the wind dismantled last week and the cardboard is what's left after I covered my lawn to kill the grass. The worms made short work of most of it over the winter but there's still a bit of cleanup left to do.

I discovered (fortunately BEFORE I rented the tiller) that my garden is pretty much right over my septic system, so I decided to go with no-till beds. I had a load of compost delivered (that big brown pile, of course!) and I'm using the Garden Claw to lift and aerate before I add compost to the beds.

The garden with the 2 potato barrels in it is going to be a flower bed to attact bees in the hopes that I'll get more than 3 cucumbers this year.

I installed the fenceposts yesterday and this weekend I'll put up the fencing. I don't dare put any seedlings out there until I have a way to keep the bunnies out. They're already all over the yard in the evenings!


----------



## Tammy

sounds like you have a pretty ideal spot for your garden! When we first moved on our property, I wanted an apple tree. Well, ended up we planted it right along the septic line although at the time, that wasn't something we were really paying attention too. Within a couple years, we had a bumper crop of apples! and during our super dry hot months of July/August, I would often have to water ONLY what absolutely needed to be watered because our low producing well would take too long to recover, but that apple tree didn't need water because of where it was situated. 

looks like you have some nice gardening space there! Welcome to the board, it's nice to have you here.


----------



## Shannon

Your gardening spot looks wonderful! I'd happily lose my mind planting stuff if I had that much space! I want to try to grow everything. 
 I can't wait to see what it looks like when everything is growing.


----------



## stephanie

I have been very careful not to plant any trees near my septic system as over time the tree roots can do some horrendous damage to your septic to the point of replacing the very expensive septic system. I am going to reroute my grey water from my washing machine to my trees some time in the near future to conserve water even though I live in western washington. I figure if I conserve water it helps somebody else where who can't.


----------

